# Should i wait til i'm 25???



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi all,

I've been phoning around for the last few days to get a insurance for the beast. Last year at 23 i paid £1079 which i didn't think was too bad at the time. :nervous: So this year my renewal came through at £998 which to me isn't really much of a discount considering i've owned the car for a year and have only done about 2000 miles in it. :bawling: 

Some companies however have said if i wait for 2 months and insure when i'm 25 it could dramatically drop. Greenlight quoted me 1475 but in the small print have said it could be aroung 812 if i wait and the same with adrian flux banded a figure of £600 - 700.:thumbsup: 

In anyones books it is a saving and i do love to save money, but i also love driving the GTR, my heart says get the insurance and enjoy the car but my head says, " thats the cost of a new carbon rear lip! "

What should i do??????


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Don't think it makes much difference the whole age thing anymore to be honest. Seems experience in sports cars gets asked more frequently now.

£998 is blimin good at 24/25 imho... I certainly wouldn't moan. How much cheaper is it expected to be in reality given the type of car etc?

Cheers.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

My insurance was always around the "thousand pound" mark before I was 25 and in them days the car I was driving was not worth much more than the premium.
The age thing for insurance is a myth and a lie. There are people out there paying hundreds of pounds to drive a shit box golf.
When buying your car factor in your insurance cost.
You own a car in this country, you get shafted.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

- Shop around
- Haggle with them

I managed to go from £2k down to ~£600


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

For a year or 2 i dont think your age will make a difference i could maybe understand a different quote for a 23yr old to a 40yr old but not 24-25. When i phoned around most seem to go on expierence. Have you tried A-plan?


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

dazman said:


> For a year or 2 i dont think your age will make a difference i could maybe understand a different quote for a 23yr old to a 40yr old but not 24-25. When i phoned around most seem to go on expierence. Have you tried A-plan?


Yeah, A - plan is who i'm with at the moment and have no complaints with the service or admin. :thumbsup:


----------

